# hope it's nothing serious...



## Masood

Hola

¿Necesito usar el subjuntivo en la traducción de la frase a continuación?

_I just found out Tom was in hospital. 
- I hope it was nothing serious._

"Espero que no fuera nada grave." [?]


----------



## partnersw

Debes usar el subjuntivo ya que estás expresando un deseo.

-Espero que no sea nada serio.


----------



## Masood

partnersw said:


> Debes usar el subjuntivo ya que estás expresando un deseo.
> 
> -Espero que no sea nada serio.


Thanks, but I think your suggestion means:

_I hope it *is *nothing serious._

Lo que quiero decir es "I hope it *was *nothing serious.".

Espero que me entiendas.


----------



## partnersw

Estaba correcta tu primera frase , no me fijé en que usaste "was".

Igualmente usamos el subjuntivo, en este caso el pretérito imperfecto y no el presente.


----------



## sonia8186

Sí tu traducción sería correcta. Hay que usar el subjuntivo.

"Espero que no fuera/fuese nada grave"


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## Andoush

Hmm... No me termina de convencer "espero que no fuese nada grave" (a lo sumo "esperaba que no fuese grave").
Yo diría "espero que no haya sido grave".

Presente perfecto del subjuntivo:
"Normalmente se usa el presente perfecto del subjuntivo cuando tenemos un verbo en el presente en la cláusula principal pero queremos expresar una acción completa en el pasado".
"El presente perfecto del subjuntivo tiene los mismos usos que el presente perfecto del indicativo, pero se emplea en las oraciones que requieren el uso del subjuntivo".


----------



## chaquito

I agree with Andoush. "Espero que no haya sido nada grave" is the normal construction that comes to mind. 
In Spanish we don't have a construction lile the one in English:
"I hope <_present_> it was <_past_>......"


----------



## Masood

chaquito said:


> I agree with Andoush. "Espero que no haya sido nada grave" is the normal construction that comes to mind.
> In Spanish we don't have a construction lile the one in English:
> "I hope <_present_> it was <_past_>......"


You may well be right. The Spanish looks a bit odd, though. As though the translation were:_ I hope it hasn't been anything serious_.


----------



## Irma2011

Masood said:


> You may well be right. The Spanish looks a bit odd, though. As though the translation were:_ I hope it hasn't been anything serious_.


 
Hola a todos,
Aparte de la confusión que pudiera crear el que el título de este hilo esté en presente (*I hope it's nothing serious*) y la frase a traducir en pasado (aunque esto no tenía por qué ser determinante), me gustaría que los nativos, o no nativos enterados, me dijerais si "_I just found out Tom was in hospital"_ puede implicar 3 cosas diferentes:
 
1. He is in hospital now.  
2. He was in hospital (when his son went to live abroad, etc.).
3. He was in hospital (last month, for two weeks, etc.).
 
Si es así (espero vuestras correciones), las posibles traducciones serían:
 
1. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estaba en el hospital” (ahora está en el hospital) (1)
2. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estaba (cuandoquiera que fuera) en el hospital”.
3. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estuvo (el mes pasado, dos semanas, etc.) en el hospital.
(1) (Con 'averiguar', de todos modos, quizá esta interpretación es más forzada que con 'saber')'
 
Los comentarios correspondientes serían:
1. “Espero que no sea nada malo”. _I hope it's nothing serious._ 
2. “Espero que no fuera nada malo”.  _I hope it was nothing serious._
3. “Espero que no haya sido nada malo”.   _I hope it was nothing serious._

Decidme, por favor, si voy bien encaminada o si alguna de estas sugerencias es imposible.
Saludos.


----------



## Masood

Irma2011 said:


> Hola a todos,
> Aparte de la confusión que pudiera crear el que el título de este hilo esté en presente (*I hope it's nothing serious*) y la frase a traducir en pasado (aunque esto no tenía por qué ser determinante), me gustaría que los nativos, o no nativos enterados, me dijerais si "_I just found out Tom was in hospital"_ puede implicar 3 cosas diferentes:
> 
> 1. He is in hospital now.
> 2. He was in hospital (when his son went to live abroad, etc.).
> 3. He was in hospital (last month, for two weeks, etc.).
> 
> Si es así (espero vuestras correciones), las posibles traducciones serían:
> 
> 1. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estaba en el hospital” (ahora está en el hospital) (1)
> 2. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estaba (cuandoquiera que fuera) en el hospital”.
> 3. “Acabo de averiguar que Tom estuvo (el mes pasado, dos semanas, etc.) en el hospital.
> (1) (Con 'averiguar', de todos modos, quizá esta interpretación es más forzada que con 'saber')'
> 
> Los comentarios correspondientes serían:
> 1. “Espero que no sea nada malo”. _I hope it's nothing serious._
> 2. “Espero que no fuera nada malo”.  _I hope it was nothing serious._
> 3. “Espero que no haya sido nada malo”.   _I hope it was nothing serious._
> 
> Decidme, por favor, si voy bien encaminada o si alguna de estas sugerencias es imposible.
> Saludos.


Hi 
This is what I had in mind when I started this thread (and the title was my mistake).
Also, I was thinking of _enterarse _rather that _averiguar_ (maybe they are synonimous here).
Thanks


----------



## Masood

Irma2011 said:


> Decidme, por favor, si voy bien encaminada o si alguna de estas sugerencias es imposible.
> Saludos.


Hi - Number 1 is impossible:
_1. He is in hospital now._


----------



## Irma2011

Masood said:


> Hi
> This is what I had in mind when I started this thread (and the title was my mistake).
> Also, I was thinking of _enterarse _rather that _averiguar_ (maybe they are synonimous here).
> Thanks


 
I had written 'enterarse', and then, maybe because the first meaning we associate 'find out' with is 'averiguar', I automatically changed it, but yes, although they are very similar here, I also prefer 'enterarse'.


----------



## Andoush

¡Irma, sos una genia! 
So, if it's option 3, the Spanish version should be "que no haya sido grave" right?


----------



## mnewcomb71

Hi, actually all three are incorrect. One can only be in "the" hospital.


----------



## Irma2011

mnewcomb71 said:


> Hi, actually all there are incorrect. One can only be in "the" hospital.


 
I think in this case you might well be mistaken, but we can discuss it later. I'm starving!!


----------



## Spug

mnewcomb71 said:


> Hi, actually all three are incorrect. One can only be in "the" hospital.



In hospital: BE

In the hospital: AE

Each is perfectly correct in its region.


----------



## Irma2011

Masood said:


> Hi - Number 1 is impossible:
> _1. He is in hospital now._


 
Hola Massod, el otro día me quedé con una pequeña duda: 
Si
-_"Have you seen John?" _
_-"No, I've heard he was in hospital, but apparently he'll be discharged soon"_ da a entender que John _e_stá ahora en el hospital,_ ¿_por qué _"I've just found out he was in hospital"_ no puede referirse también al presente? He visto estos ejemplos en Google, pero quizá son incorrectos o yo los he interpretado mal:

_On Monday my boyfriend of one month told me he *just found out he was in* an arranged marriage. I'm scared to stay with him because I don't *...*_
_I havent heard from him since December and *just found out he was in* a new relationship. My heart dropped. _
_Lana, I'm so sorry for what is going on with Mark, I *just found out he was in* a wreck and his situation....._
_I *just found out he was in* town performing tonight. _

Aunque ya sabemos que en Google se encuentra de todo.
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## blasita

> -"Have you seen John?"
> -"No, I've heard he was in hospital, but apparently he'll be discharged soon" da a entender que John está ahora en el hospital), ¿por qué "I've just found out he was in hospital" no puede referirse también al presente?



He oído que estaba en el hospital (hospitalizado) pero parece ser que se le va a dar el alta pronto.  Como has preguntado a Masood, no me meto por medio y dejo que él te conteste. 



> He visto estos ejemplos en Google, pero quizá son incorrectos o yo los he interpretado mal:
> 
> On Monday my boyfriend of one month told me he just found out he was in an arranged marriage. I'm scared to stay with him because I don't ...
> I havent heard from him since December and just found out he was in a new relationship. My heart dropped.
> Lana, I'm so sorry for what is going on with Mark, I just found out he was in a wreck and his situation.....
> I just found out he was in town performing tonight.



Irma, déjame que te intente ayudar al menos con este tema (ya que nunca puedo ayudarte ). Esto puede ser sólo una diferencia entre BrE y AmE: en inglés británico, se usa más en general el ´present perfect´ que en la variedad americana (¡no es que no lo usen!, pero en AmE se suelen usar  ambos/preferentemente el ´past simple´. Uy, qué mal me explico …

Saludos.


----------



## Spug

Hola,

Creo que mucho depende del contexto, porque las dos formas que notas (pasado y presente) se usan.



Irma2011 said:


> Si
> -_"Have you seen John?" _
> _-"No, I've heard he was in hospital, but apparently he'll be discharged soon"_ da a entender que John _e_stá ahora en el hospital),_ ¿_por qué _"I've just found out he was in hospital"_ no puede referirse también al presente?



En mi opinión, sí puede referirse al presente. Si alguien me dice "I've just found out he was in the hospital", sin más contexto, es posible que todavía esté en el hospital. Pero sin más contexto, yo inferiría que ya le dieron de alta y que está en casa ahora.




Irma2011 said:


> _On Monday my boyfriend of one month told me he *just found out he was in* an arranged marriage. I'm scared to stay with him because I don't *...*
> I havent heard from him since December and *just found out he was in* a new relationship. My heart dropped. _
> _Lana, I'm so sorry for what is going on with Mark, I *just found out he was in* a wreck and his situation....._
> _I *just found out he was in* town performing tonight. _



En todos estos ejemplos, me parece que pueden referirse o al pasado o al presente. Sin más contexto, las oraciones son un poco ambiguas.

Espero que te sirva... no sé si te he ayudado o te he confundido más.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Como has preguntado a Masood, no me meto por medio y dejo que él te conteste.


 
Hola blasita, le pregunté a Masood (ya ves que yo también uso el 'pretérito simple perfecto', otrora llamado 'indefinido') porque fue quien me corrigió. Pero estoy encantada de que 'te metas por medio'.




blasita said:


> Esto puede ser sólo una diferencia entre BrE y AmE: en inglés británico, se usa más en general el ´present perfect´ que en la variedad americana (¡no es que no lo usen!, pero en AmE se suelen usar ambos/preferentemente el ´past simple´. Uy, qué mal me explico …


 
Estoy encantada, ya digo, pero eso no significa que no me deje un poco  que me despejes una duda ¡que *NO *tengo, y no la que *SÍ* tengo!

Lo que quiero saber es por qué la frase _"I('ve) just found out he was in hospital_" no puede dar a entender que _"he is now in hospital_". 




blasita said:


> déjame que te intente ayudar al menos con este tema (ya que nunca puedo ayudarte )


 
¡Ah!, y no dejas de asombrarme con el enorme arsenal de expresiones que tienes para decir que eres UNA IGNORAMUS!!. Ya casi tengo la casa empapelada con ellas.

¡Que tengas un buen finde, blasita!


----------



## blasita

> On Monday my boyfriend of one month told me he just found out he was in an arranged marriage. I'm scared to stay with him because I don't ...  *
> 
> I´d say past, because of ´told me´. He told me: I´ve just found out/I just found out ... (kind of reported speech.)*
> 
> I haven´t heard from him since December and just found out he was in a new relationship. My heart dropped.
> 
> *Past with present result: I heard from him in December but not from then. I have just found out/found out he was in another relationship.*
> 
> Lana, I'm so sorry for what is going on with Mark, I just found out he was in a wreck and his situation... I just found out he was in town performing tonight.
> 
> *First part is not clear to me.  Second: I have just found out/found out that.*



De acuerdo con Spug que depende del contexto, y lo que yo intentaba decir (que espero confirme alguien) es que, Irma, también cuando encuentras p.ej. I´ve just done something, en AmE es posible decir también: I just did something.



> Lo que quiero saber es por qué la frase "I('ve) just found out he was in hospital" no puede dar a entender que "he is now in hospital".



Yo lo que interpretaría con sólo esta parte de la oración es que ahora he sabido que ha estado en el hospital (100%). Si lo unimos con la segunda parte (but apparently ...) y con más contexto, pudiera interpretarse que por una parte he oído que estaba, pero por otra, que todavía está y le van a dar el alta.

No soy nativa, Irma, sólo intento ayudar.  Seguro que te los demás lo tienen más claro . Sigo pensando.  Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

Spug said:


> Espero que te sirva... no sé si te he ayudado o te he confundido más.


 
Graciñas, Spug, ha quedado aclarado.


----------



## blasita

> Graciñas, Spug, ha quedado aclarado.



Uf, menos mal, me alegro un montón.  Gracias, Spug.

Buen finde para ti también, Irma.


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

La duda que Irma 2011 está planteando aquí es una *imprecisión común del estilo indirecto (reported speech*). Esto ocurre no sólo en inglés, sino también en Español y en otras lenguas. Por una parte, la regla gramatical nos obliga a cambiar el verbo de la subordinada si el de la principal está en pasado, pero el resulado es a menudo ambiguo, sobre todo cuando la acción no ha cambiado.

"_Me dijo que su primo estaba en el hospital"/ "He told me his cousin was in hospital_"

La existencia de *dos tiempos en el pasado* (perfecto simple e imperfecto) *en Español* proporciona aquí una ventaja porque para una acción acabada utilizaríamos "estuvo".

*Sin embargo, se puede dar la misma ambigüedad en las dos lenguas* cuando se dice, por ejemplo:

"_Me dijo que se llamaba Manuel"/ "He told me his name was Manuel_"

*Esta construcción*, gramaticalmente correcta, *a menudo se evita en el lenguage coloquial para evitar la ambigüedad* de que ya no se llame así (se puede haber cambiado de nombre):

_"...pero ahora se llama Manuela, tras la operación"/ "...but now his name is Manuela, after the operation_".

O la sensación de que la persona haya muerto. Por eso, *es habitual encontrar la subordinada en presente *en el lenguage cotidiano en esta frase y muchas parecidas.

"_Me dijo que su padre era muy rico, nadaba muy bien, escribía novelas, comía mucho arroz, etc"/ "He told me his father was very rich, swam very well, wrote novels, ate a lot of rice, etc_"

*¿Esta el padre muerto o vivo? No lo sabemos*. El uso del pretértito pluscuamperfecto/Past perfect no funciona aquí (probablemeente por tratarse de verbos durativos/durative vebs) y nos quedamos con la ambigüedad en ambos idiomas si mantenemos el verbo en pasado en la subordinada.

Saludos.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> lo que yo intentaba decir (que espero confirme alguien) es que, Irma, también cuando encuentras p.ej. I´ve just done something, en AmE es posible decir también: I just did something.
> 
> No soy nativa, Irma, sólo intento ayudar. Seguro que te los demás lo tienen más claro . Sigo pensando. Un saludo.


 
Sé lo que intentabas decirme y te lo agradezco UN MONTÓN, pero UN MONTÓN!. Es lo que os decía el otro día con lo de la imposibilidad de usar entonación y gestos en lo que se escribe. Es una lata. Usé emoticonos, pero no siempre funcionan. Además, me encanta que en algún sitio del planeta se pueda decir _"I did'_ en lugar de _"I've done"_ porque yo es lo que hago en español (soy gallega), me cuesta un mundo decir _'he hecho, he dicho, han publicado'_, para mí es siempre _'hice, dije, publicaron'_, así que me identifico plenamente.

Lo dicho, feliz fin de semana, que espero siga con tan buen tiempo como hoy, al menos en Madrid.


----------



## Irma2011

Bandama said:


> nos quedamos con la ambigüedad en ambos idiomas si mantenemos el verbo en pasado en la subordinada.


 
Gracias, Bandama, no puedo estar más de acuerdo, pero lo que trato de saber (van ya muchos mensajes enviados y es fácil perderse) es por qué la interpretación 1. que apunto en el mensaje nº 10 de este hilo dice Masood en el mensaje 12 que es imposible.

Gracias por ayudar.


----------



## blasita

Ahora ya me lo leído todo (siento la confusión de antes); esto es diferente:



> I just found out Tom was in hospital.
> - I hope it was nothing serious."





> I just found out Tom was in hospital" puede implicar 3 cosas diferentes:
> 1. He is in hospital now.
> 2. He was in hospital (when his son went to live abroad, etc.).
> 3. He was in hospital (last month, for two weeks, etc.).



 Aquí (y creo que es lo que ha dicho precisamente Masood) lo que es _imposible_ es la nº 1: que _esté ahora_ en el hospital (no es presente esta oración, no quiere decir que esté ahora allí). Sin ningún añadido: Tom _was_ (not is) in hospital and _was_ serious.  La primera parte es a lo que yo me refería con las diferencias (aunque no lo entiendo porque Masood es británico). Creo personalmente que puede haber habido también un problema de discrepancia entre el título y las oraciones de su primer post.

Un saludo.


----------



## Bandama

Hola, Irma.

El problema de la opción 1. del mensaje 10 es la ambigüedad de la que hablaba en mi mensaje anterior, una ambigüedad que se resuelve poniendo el verbo en presente (con lo que, efectivamente, el verbo en pasado da a entender que la acción está terminada, que esa persona ya no está en el hospital).

No tiene que ver con "find out", sino que es común a cualquier frase en estilo indirecto de este tipo. Si cambias el "I('ve) just found he was in (the) hospital" por "She('s) just told me he was in (the) hospital", el resultado es el mismo: creemos que él ya no está allí. Esto es independiente de la regla que nos obliga a pasar al pasado la frase original en presente ("he's in hospital"). Lo que importa es la cercanía en el tiempo de la comunicación. En una simple frase en pasado ("She told me her father was in hospital"), en realidad la continuidad de la acción no importa, porque no podemos saber si el padre sigue o no en el hospital ya que puede haber pasado mucho tiempo. En este caso, es posible (y recomendable en el lenguaje escrito) emplear el past perfect para indicar con claridad que ya no está ("She told me her father had been in hospital"). 

Pero la expresión de inmediatez "have just+past participle (UK)/ just+simple past(US)" no combina bien con el "past perfect" pues es una manera de dar noticias, cosas del presente, por lo que aquí no se cambiarían los verbos al pasado en la subordinada.

Espero que se entienda.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> Aquí (y creo que es lo que ha dicho precisamente Masood) lo que es _imposible_ es la nº 1: que _esté ahora_ en el hospital (no es presente esta oración, no quiere decir que esté ahora allí).





blasita said:


> Sin ningún añadido: Tom _was_ (not is) in hospital and _was_ serious. La primera parte es a lo que yo me refería con las diferencias (aunque no lo entiendo porque Masood es británico). Creo personalmente que puede haber habido también un problema de discrepancia entre el título y las oraciones de su primer post.


Gracias, blasita, tienes razón en que sin contexto no se puede saber cuándo sucede lo del hospital famoso, pero es que yo estaba proponiendo precisamente lo que una frase aislada podría significar una vez se la pusiera en un contexto. Y di varios. La interpretación 1. correspondería a, por ejemplo, éste:

_"Have you seen Tom? No, I've just found out that he was in hospital, but he will be discharged soon"_ 
Esto es presente, como también lo sería en español, porque el estilo indirecto funciona igual en los dos idiomas, como dice Bandama. Todos nosotros sabemos eso, pero como Masood dijo que no era correcto, yo creí que por alguna razón con el verbo _'find out_ ' este significado no era posible. Eso es lo que preguntaba. Todo se debió a una serie de malentendidos, de los que yo, posiblemente, tenga la culpa.
Hasta lueguito.


----------



## Irma2011

Bandama said:


> Espero que se entienda.


 Perfectamente, Bandama, muchísimas gracias. Creo que este tema se ha salido de su cauce, pero, como le digo a blasita, entono el mea culpa, son muchos mensajes los que se han intercambiado y se enredaron un poco las cosas.
Gracias otra vez.


----------



## blasita

> "Have you seen Tom? No, but I've just found out that he was in hospital, but he will be discharged soon"
> Esto es presente, como también lo sería en español, porque el estilo indirecto funciona igual en los dos idiomas, como dice Bandama. Todos nosotros sabemos eso, pero como Masood dijo que no era posible, yo creí que por alguna razón con el verbo 'find out ' este significado no era posible. Eso es lo que preguntaba. Todo se debió a una serie de malentendidos, de los que yo, posiblemente, tenga la culpa.



La única que tiene la culpa aquí soy yo: qué verguënza, no me he enterado de lo que era la pregunta/no, y he hecho comentarios que no debía.

Último intento: la oración de arriba no me suena bien, diría: _I´ve just found out he´s in hospital, but he will ... (presente)/I´ve just found out he was in hospital, and he was ... (pasado)_. Yo no entiendo que aquí tenga algo que ver con ´reported speech´ en mi opinión. Pero estoy segura de que todas las explicaciones anteriores están bien, y que probablemente me sigo sin enterar .

_I just found out. He´s been in hospital (X time).__ I(´ve) just found out. He´s in hospital. _(Both: he is still there.)
_I(´ve) just found out. He was in hospital._ (He is not there.)
_I(´ve) just found out. He was in hospital, and soon recovered, but he relapsed and was admitted to hospital again. He will be discharged soon._ (This is just my try of finding a possible context. He´s in hospital.)

Lo siento, lo dejo que creo que he metido/sigo metiendo la pata, igual ni siquiera todavía me estoy enterando del problema. Mi culpa, no estoy nada fresca (lo que no es ninguna excusa).  Perdón . No necesario contestar; lo hago para que los otros foreros lean lo último y me corrijan.  Un saludo.


----------



## Irma2011

blasita said:


> _I just found out. He´s been in hospital (X time). I(´ve) just found out. He´s in hospital. _(Both: he is still there.)





blasita said:


> _I(´ve) just found out. He was in hospital._ (He is not there.)
> _I(´ve) just found out. He was in hospital, and soon recovered, but he relapsed and was admitted to hospital again. He will be discharged soon._ (This is just my try of finding a possible context. He´s in hospital


 
¡Vaya por Dios!, así que _he *is* in hospital,_ y nosotros aquí dale que te pego sin preocuparnos por su estado. ¡A estas horas puede que el pobre ya haya muerto!
Este hilo me recuerda (no sé si debería contarlo porque está a punto de quemárseme la cena) una ocasión en la que vino una orquesta a tocar en las fiestas de mi pueblo. 
Por la mañana ensayaron, pero al director no le gustaba lo que oía y les mandaba parar. Así varias veces. Por fin, ya casi fuera de sí, les dice:
_"Paso que desafinedes, paso qu’unhos empecen antes que os outros, paso que non levéis o compás, paso muitas muitas cousas, pero por a virxiña querida, ¡TOCÁDEME TODOS A MESMA PEZAAAAAA!! _
_Pues aquí igual._


----------

